# Why is Firefox saying "web page slowing down browser"?



## NYKrumrie

Hi,
This problem just started about a week or 2 ago. If I open a webpage using the latest Firefox browser its seems eventually no matter what site I go to I get a yellow banner at the top of the browser page that says "A web page is slowing down your browser. What would you like to do"? Then on the far right, there are 2 buttons: Stop It & Wait. No matter what option I pick I get the same yellow warning again. When the warning comes on I notice the pictures, links & other options on the page being shown are frozen. For instance, if I'm on ESPN & get the warning & can not click on anything to go to a new page. after a minute or 2, it allows you to click & move on. I'm generally on the same pages every day. ESPN, Realclaerpolitics, ESPN fantasy football. I'm not steaming anything & not on youtube. I have noticed that when I'm on Chrome & watching a video but not directly from youtube the video will play but I get a notice saying something is wrong with the page. If you hit any button on the video player the video crashes. I did a quick search for an answer. I was told to clear all my browser data, cookies, temp files history etc. I did that twice but it didn't help. So I'm wondering if this has something to do with new Win 10 updates I've been asked to do recently? Any ideas wuld be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Gary R

Try the advice given on the following webpage, and see if it resolves things for you.









A Web Page Is Slowing Down Your Browser (Fixed)


Stuck with “A web page is slowing down your browser” issue on Firefox? Well, you’re not alone. Here are the 4 possible solutions that will easily resolve this issue by following a few troubleshooting steps.




blogs.systweak.com


----------



## NYKrumrie

I think I found a fix!
I wanted to give an update. I did some digging & found a solution...so far. I did the steps below & my FF seems to be running smoother & the annoying warning has not come up in days. In short, it seems to be a settings issue. I was advised to go into settings.
-Go to the 3 bars on the top right corner of the browser.
-Go to "Options".
-Go to "Privacy & Security". You might be on the "Standard" options as the default.
-Select "Strict" as your new option.

I closed FF & reopened it & the problem seems to be gone. I hope this works for anyone else out there needing help.
Thanks!


----------

